# 2015 Cycling Resolutions - What's yours?



## young Ed (27 Dec 2014)

so what are your 2015 cycling resolutions? will come up with mine soon
Cheers Ed


----------



## vickster (27 Dec 2014)

As the other thread...

To not fall off, manage to cycle at least once every week and to do Ride 100 in August

To get the bikes out of the lounge into the Asgard shed that arrives in a couple of weeks!

And not to buy any more bikes (probably)!


----------



## PaddyMcc (27 Dec 2014)

Eat less and ride more. Actually, not eat less, but eat better.


----------



## Saluki (27 Dec 2014)

I would like to do the Norwich 50 this year. I have set my Garmin target to 2000 miles for the year, starting 1st Jan.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Dec 2014)

To have a go at Unicycling


----------



## DCLane (27 Dec 2014)

Mine are:

10,000 mile target ... gulp 
PBP 200, 300, 400 and 600km qualifiers
Possibly PBP, albeit only _very_ possibly
Support my youngest in his Under-12's racing


----------



## potsy (27 Dec 2014)

Aims are to

- Commute 50% of the time by bike
- Cycle 3000+ miles
- Get back to a size so that I can wear my cycle clothing again in comfort
- To make a decision on my C2W bike mtb or ss


----------



## Venod (27 Dec 2014)

To not build another bike until 2016, I may fail.


----------



## vickster (27 Dec 2014)

potsy said:


> - To make a decision on my C2W bike mtb or ss


SS


----------



## bpsmith (27 Dec 2014)

Mine are to:

1. Get my knee and back problems sorted. Physio and checking the fit.

2. Add a thousand more miles to this years one and half thousand miles.

3. Commute more, hence the above target.

4. Do a Gran Fondo.

5. Complete the Velothon Wales.


----------



## jowwy (27 Dec 2014)

5000miles
26 time trials ( want to get short 23 this year)
Velathon Wales
Lose 3stone while doing the above


----------



## young Ed (27 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> As the other thread...
> 
> To not fall off, manage to cycle at least once every week and to do Ride 100 in August
> 
> ...


when you say 'other thread' do you mean another 2014 thread or the old 2013 one?

i have edited yours to make it better 


Dirk Thrust said:


> I'm going to ride a lap of the Isle of Man TT course to celebrate my 60th.
> I've raced there on two and three wheels, driven around in car, been around on a bus and did a lap in a helicopter............. so it will probably be my slowest lap ever.


always wanted to do isle of man course by bike, when i have a landrover and a motorbike i will have to go up there with a trailer with motorbike and road bike and dump trailer somewhere whilst i do a lap in the landy (probably slowest lap ) and then on the road bike (faster than landy ) and then motorbike (f'in' fast! but not too fast )



Afnug said:


> To not build another bike until 2016, I may fail.


i challenge you to fail!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Drago (27 Dec 2014)

To carry on.


----------



## vickster (27 Dec 2014)

@young Ed the 2014 thread (I didn't read the thread title)


----------



## young Ed (27 Dec 2014)

oh and for my resolutions/targets for 2015..... 

ride 2,000 miles (yes, i know i have done over 2,000 miles this year but i will be starting an apprenticeship next september that will limit my riding and how much time/energy i have for it )
keep nice bike in top nick 
spend next to zilch on cycling (saving for a land rover)
TRY not to get hit/come off/injured
if i do get hit/come off/injured stay in high spirits and get back on soon as it safe to do so (probably end up before the doc said so!)
will try to keep current shitty commuter hanging on through and wait until i i have my landrover and am driving to get something like a carrera zelos or tdf or triban to commute (money)
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (27 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> @young Ed the 2014 thread (I didn't read the thread title)


no worries, i should have said 'another 2015 thread or the old 2014 one' 
Cheers Ed


----------



## roadrash (27 Dec 2014)

im hoping to be able to ride a road bike comfortably after my spinal operation in march 2015


----------



## huwsparky (27 Dec 2014)

Ride as many miles as possible, realistically 3.5k maybe and to cycle a 1000m in a calendar month. Neither probably will sound challenging to most but for me finding that amount of spare time will not be easy.

Also, I plan on riding 2 or 3 sportives all being well.


----------



## young Ed (27 Dec 2014)

huwsparky said:


> Ride as many miles as possible, realistically 3.5k maybe and to cycle a 1000m in a calendar month. Neither probably will sound challenging to most but for me finding that amount of spare time will not be easy.
> 
> Also, I plan on riding 2 or 3 sportives all being well.


sounds like fair challenges to me, i too just cycle in my spare time (not all that much for a lot of the year) a side from my commuting and 10000 miles in a calender month sounds like a pretty good challenge, considering that's about 33 miles per day or 250 miles per week
Cheers Ed


----------



## vickster (27 Dec 2014)

young Ed said:


> sounds like fair challenges to me, i too just cycle in my spare time (not all that much for a lot of the year) a side from my commuting and 10000 miles in a calender month sounds like a pretty good challenge, considering that's about 33 miles per day or 250 miles per week
> Cheers Ed


1000 not 10000


----------



## young Ed (27 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> 1000 not 10000


well my golly gosh, 10,000 miles might be pushing it!
1,000 sounds like a push but with in reach 
Cheers Ed


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2014)

mine are to continue enjoying riding proper retro steel machines

to do as many miles as i can wouldnt have a clue how many i do a year as i dont really keep a track or record them 

to carry on buying and selling where i can although might be more fussy in what i buy

and where poss provide an honest and truthful opinion when asked


----------



## gavroche (27 Dec 2014)

To remain healthy and to be able to cycle whenever I can.


----------



## JoeyB (27 Dec 2014)

Never really set resolutions let alone cycling specific lol

Having said that, I would like to commute by bike a lot more often whilst I have the opportunity on this current contract. It's gonna get tough as we are expecting our second baby in a few weeks so sleep will be limited! I figure if I can get the miles in through Jan / Feb, it should be a lot easier as spring approaches.

I'd quite like to do a few more night rides too...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Dec 2014)

To ride some club tens. And perhaps a short audax.


----------



## The Jogger (28 Dec 2014)

Not to set myself unachievable targets. Get out on the bike most days and enjoy.


----------



## outlash (28 Dec 2014)

No targets. Had one this year and achieved it but it dictated what I was going to do so 2015, I'm just going to do what I want to do and enjoy it.


Tony.


----------



## Venod (28 Dec 2014)

Afnug said:


> To not build another bike until 2016, I may fail.



Well I just remembered I promised myself to get back on fixed next year, so it sort of breaks my first resolution  but I've never stuck to resolutions so who cares.


----------



## flyingfish (28 Dec 2014)

To cycle more and weigh less
Pete


----------



## summerdays (28 Dec 2014)

I sort of lost track of how many miles I did this year, but probably around the 3000 mark and aiming for the same next year. I was envious of the various trips that people have done this year, so I would like to get some more non commuting miles and maybe even some cycling not around this area, though not sure what or where (certainly not before A-levels come up as it's my most stressy child doing them this year). 

And it might be time to do some thinking about n+1, and doing a bit more on my restoration project that has not changed in the last 12 months!


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Dec 2014)

Not to buy a helmet cam, pretend I am a policeman and look a dick by posting it on social media sites where I can be heard shouting out car registration numbers for no particular reason.

To convince myself to ride LEJOG.

To do some planning for LEJOG

To ride a tour of at least 500km

Not to buy any more bikes.


----------



## Venod (28 Dec 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> Not to buy any more bikes.



Thats one broken then


----------



## Stephen Piper (28 Dec 2014)

Find time to try my first touring ride with all the camping gear I bought years ago.


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Dec 2014)

I am already looking at a recumbent and a Focus CX.

But I will try to stay strong.


----------



## Oldbloke (28 Dec 2014)

6,000 kms
At least 2 tours
200 kms day rides
Complete MTB Sportive series 
Learn more French insults to shout at close passers and other halfwit drivers


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (28 Dec 2014)

To have another year at 11'000+ miles. 
To plan and complete a single ride of 205 miles in 10.5 hours.


----------



## Hip Priest (28 Dec 2014)

To take a minute of my 10 PB and 2 minutes off my 25 PB
To train properly
To commute every day, but at slow recovery pace


----------



## young Ed (28 Dec 2014)

Afnug said:


> Well I just remembered I promised myself to get back on fixed next year, so it sort of breaks my first resolution  but I've never stuck to resolutions so who cares.


you said not to BUILD any more bikes, you never said you couldn't go and get a spec langster or charge plug or any other fixie off the peg  BUYING is not Building 


steveindenmark said:


> Not to buy a helmet cam, pretend I am a policeman and look a dick by posting it on social media sites where I can be heard shouting out car registration numbers for no particular reason.


in fact i'm thinking about starting to wear a cam! my vids would never go to youtube or on here etc, it would purely be for police, courts and insurance companies if i were to get hit. i just feel i've had all too many close passes this year and i must say that having a murderous bus driver try to kill me and i was only saved by my quick thinking i reckon was scary enough for me!


steveindenmark said:


> To have another year at 11'000+ miles.
> To plan and complete a single ride of 205 miles in 10.5 hours.


well f' me!
not sure how you get time to post on here with that many miles to do!

good luck in holding up 20 mph for 10.5 hours! what bike will it be on?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Mrs M (28 Dec 2014)

Thinking of recording mileage instead of just heading out and riding and not having a clue 
Need to get a computer thingy but an too stingy to spend £££.
Also restart my bike fund for a disc braked road bike, raided the last one and spent it on the garden.


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2014)

Mrs M said:


> Thinking of recording mileage instead of just heading out and riding and not having a clue
> Need to get a computer thingy but an too stingy to spend £££.
> Also restart my bike fund for a disc braked road bike, raided the last one and spent it on the garden.


Do you have a smart phone? You can measure distance on Strava or similar

Or if you ask in the classifieds, someone may have an old computer they'd send for the cost of the postage. Indeed, I have a Tesco one I never used, I'll see if I can find it and the parts later!

A disc braked road bike you say... 

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/whyte-sussex-14?bct=browse/bicycles/road-bikes


----------



## Mrs M (28 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> Do you have a smart phone? You can measure distance on Strava or similar
> 
> Or if you ask in the classifieds, someone may have an old computer they'd send for the cost of the postage. Indeed, I have a Tesco one I never used, I'll see if I can find it and the parts later!


I have a Samsung Galaxy not an IPhone, don't know if that would work?
Thanks.


----------



## Oldbloke (28 Dec 2014)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> To have another year at 11'000+ miles.
> To plan and complete a single ride of 205 miles in 10.5 hours.


Gulp....now that's some target.


----------



## summerdays (28 Dec 2014)

Mrs M said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy not an IPhone, don't know if that would work?
> Thanks.


That should work, I got Strava to work on several different phones, but now use it on one with a SIM card in but it can't make calls. It just uploads the data when I have wifi, rather than using my data allowance.


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2014)

Mrs M said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy not an IPhone, don't know if that would work?
> Thanks.


Yes, download strava for android. Be aware it can be battery hungry, so if doing long rides it'd be worth spending £20 or so on a secondary battery pack


----------



## Mrs M (28 Dec 2014)

vickster said:


> Yes, download strava for android. Be aware it can be battery hungry, so if doing long rides it'd be worth spending £20 or so on a secondary battery pack


Thanks for that, will give it a go


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (28 Dec 2014)

young Ed said:


> well f' me!
> not sure how you get time to post on here with that many miles to do!
> 
> good luck in holding up 20 mph for 10.5 hours! what bike will it be on?
> Cheers Ed


It works out to 19.5mph average, that's do-able. Statistically I'm no slower on a ride of 100+ miles than I am on one of 30. 
I also want to complete 100 miles in 5 hours as a separate challenge, in line with the old '100 miles in 5 hours' thread.


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Dec 2014)

only thing on my bucket list is to do a 100 miler, did over 6000 miles this year on the bike which is quite a sum but never did a 100 imperial. Just got to negotiate the time to do it lol which has always been the problem


----------



## Stu Smith (28 Dec 2014)

Ride 100 mile in six hours nearly there rode 80 in just over five hours in November. 

To use my Carbon frame bike even if it's raining.


----------



## young Ed (28 Dec 2014)

MrGrumpy said:


> only thing on my bucket list is to do a 100 miler, did over 6000 miles this year on the bike which is quite a sum but never did a 100 imperial. Just got to negotiate the time to do it lol which has always been the problem


just pick a day when the weather is said to be nice and pack your bag or what ever you want to bring (for me it was a bottle of water, 2 sandwiches about half a dozen snack bars and an apple or two and i got home with some still left and hadn't spent a penny of the spare tenner i brought with me 

plot a route on your garmin or on a map or what ever and just go to bed early to get up early and off you go, after about an hour or so i find i just keep on pushing.

to minimise risk of bonking or running out of energy and just dying i made sure i stopped, even if just for a minute or two at the road side, every 20 miles roughly to have a sip of water and maybe a snack bar and then had a longer (maybe half hour or so) break for lunch

that was my first 100 this year on my old 13kg stell frame flat bar hybrid on 38mm tyres


oh and whilst i am on about imperial centuries i also want to do my first 100 on my new bike, longest so far in 88.3 miles and now i wish i had done the extra 11.7 to make the big one but i was just dead 
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (28 Dec 2014)

Stu Smith said:


> Ride 100 mile in six hours nearly there rode 80 in just over five hours in November.
> 
> To use my Carbon frame bike even if it's raining.


no the carbon will melt! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Dec 2014)

Not let rain put me off - embrace it! Its never as bad as you think it will be, and mostly the ride turns out to be most enjoyable.


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Dec 2014)

young Ed said:


> just pick a day when the weather is said to be nice and pack your bag or what ever you want to bring (for me it was a bottle of water, 2 sandwiches about half a dozen snack bars and an apple or two and i got home with some still left and hadn't spent a penny of the spare tenner i brought with me
> 
> plot a route on your garmin or on a map or what ever and just go to bed early to get up early and off you go, after about an hour or so i find i just keep on pushing.
> 
> ...



oh if only it was so simple  think I might need to organise a weekend away for the wife and kids whilst I go out for ride haha


----------



## Kbrook (28 Dec 2014)

Stop fretting about average mph, accept that I will never be very good. I would love to ditch Strava but that's a step too far!


----------



## arranandy (28 Dec 2014)

Complete the Mallorca 312 in less than 12 hours


----------



## young Ed (28 Dec 2014)

MrGrumpy said:


> oh if only it was so simple  think I might need to organise a weekend away for the wife and kids whilst I go out for ride haha


just get up and leave before family wake up, they might be angry when they find out you have run away for the day but nothing they can do. try to do it on a day when you have relatives you don't much like coming 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Ganymede (28 Dec 2014)

young Ed said:


> oh and for my resolutions/targets for 2015.....
> 
> ride 2,000 miles (yes, i know i have done over 2,000 miles this year but i will be starting an apprenticeship next september that will limit my riding and how much time/energy i have for it )
> keep nice bike in top nick
> ...


Where's your apprenticeship Ed? I know you were looking for one, I remember the thread you posted. Great that you've got one.

I think my resolution will be to do more leisure rides


----------



## Brandane (28 Dec 2014)

1. To NOT set any mileage target, and just ride when I feel like it rather than feel pressurized to go out when not really up for it. That's not to say I will cycle less - it might actually mean more miles!

2. Use the Garmin less. This has already started.

3. Lose a stone in weight.

4. Get round the Pedal for Scotland 100 mile route in September with the able assistance of @Pat "5mph" .


----------



## Bobby Mhor (28 Dec 2014)

I've a big bucket list for 2015...

I want to see my country by bike..................or bus pass


----------



## MrGrumpy (28 Dec 2014)

young Ed said:


> just get up and leave before family wake up, they might be angry when they find out you have run away for the day but nothing they can do. try to do it on a day when you have relatives you don't much like coming
> Cheers Ed


roflol ok


----------



## young Ed (28 Dec 2014)

Ganymede said:


> Where's your apprenticeship Ed? I know you were looking for one, I remember the thread you posted. Great that you've got one.
> 
> I think my resolution will be to do more leisure rides


fingers crossed it is at a local dairy farm, i think i will go for 1 more test day and then talk to boss about sorting official paper work and stuff. so not set in stone yet but very close 



MrGrumpy said:


> roflol ok


given i did tell my family.............. the night before! they didn't see me in the morning as i was off before they were awake and i was back in half darkness and pouring rain, dripping wet but happy 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Dec 2014)

I'm not setting any targets. Let's see how long that resolution lasts!


----------



## nickyboy (28 Dec 2014)

Snake Pass in 20 minutes. This will require me to get 10% lighter, 10% fitter or wait for a westerly hurricane


----------



## mcshroom (28 Dec 2014)

I want to do a 200km audax in less than 11 hours (total), which will involve me riding quicker than normal and faffing less. I also intend to do more utility cycling as I've let that slip rather over the last year and used the car more.

Finally I'm going to tour somewhere outside of the UK for the first time this year.


----------



## BrianEvesham (28 Dec 2014)

To get up Saintbury hill in one hit and complete a 100mile ride, not necessarily on the same day!


----------



## Hyslop (28 Dec 2014)

To be able to afford,and then to buy something very expensive/exclusive.All well and good,the next part is the really hard bit.I then need to be able to ride this bike(which will clearly be suitable only for a rider far more talented than I)in public slowly enough to give the impression that I could ride faster....if I wanted,but am simply allowing the proletariat a good look before I race away.Wont happen!


----------



## bikeman66 (28 Dec 2014)

My main goal (which I set myself in August 2014) is to ride the 22km Bedoin route up Mont Ventoux, and then enjoy the fast descent down the other side to Macaulene.

The second goal, which is a pretty big deal, is to launch my cycling based business project, which will hopefully provide me with an income sufficient to mean I can kiss goodbye to the building trade and the cumulative toll it takes on your body.

Third (but not directly cycling related) is be able to take my daughter to start her Sports and Exercise Science degree at her first choice university, Loughborough! She has be given a reduced entry offer of A, A, B, so I'm really hoping all her tireless hard work will see her attain those grades in biology, chemistry and PE. 

Any major distances or personal bests after the three listed above will be a welcome bonus.


----------



## stumpy66 (28 Dec 2014)

To cycle 5000 miles, just short this year
Buy no more bikes
Stay fit, injury free and continue to enjoy my cycling


----------



## huwsparky (28 Dec 2014)

nickyboy said:


> Snake Pass in 20 minutes. This will require me to get 10% lighter, 10% fitter or wait for a westerly hurricane



I'd wait for the hurricane!!!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Dec 2014)

Brandane said:


> Use the Garmin less. This has already started.


You cannae do that! How will I keep track of you?  ermm, I meant, how will I know how the training is going? 
Forgot to mention I (we) should try a wee Audax in 2015, need the Garmins to not get lost!


----------



## pclay (28 Dec 2014)

To complete the monthly gran fondo badges on strava (all 12).

To loose 1 stone.


----------



## robotron (28 Dec 2014)

My first resolution is to not fall of and damage my knee on my first ride of the year (Jan 2nd 2014 for those that are interested).
It led to me having to stay off the bike for 3 months...

Other resolutions include, more miles, better miles (faster, steeper etc.) and hopefully riding the Way of the Roses at some point in 2015, probably over 2 days.
http://wayoftheroses.info/

Also, getting my Mrs a new bike and her joining me for some of the shorter rides to begin with, and working up to longer ones.


----------



## young Ed (28 Dec 2014)

mcshroom said:


> I also intend to do more utility cycling as I've let that slip rather over the last year and used the car more.


opposite here, commute will drop in september from 15 miles per day to 10 miles per day, whilst my working day will go up from 5.5 hrs a day to about 10 hrs a day both at 5 days a week.  about the dropped commuting but  about the longer days as it is work i prefer (dairy farm compared to school)
although i do plan to ride more leisure rides next year, although i will be knackered when i start in september i will still try to squeeze in a short pootle on my days off.
and to make it worse i am pretty busy with work of various sorts(different farm work such as lambing and hay/straw) form about easter through till the end of summer 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Dec 2014)

I'm trying to work in a couple of short tours, and get my mileage over 1500. I am also planning on building a 26" tourer, and finishing all the upgrades to the Fuji Tourer. I am giving up on step and a half plus granny gears in front, and going to a more straightforward arrangement with a higher end mountain bike crank and a sealed BB for the Fuji.


----------



## confusedcyclist (29 Dec 2014)

Jumped on the scales this morning...  gulp. Gained 6 pounds. I'd like to say it's all lean muscle, but probably not.

No wonder those hills were feeling steeper! Sunday 60+ mile clubs runs will be the theme of my January.

My only resolution is to stop buying so much cycling equipment and save more buy a full suspension mountain bike!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Dec 2014)

I can see why some of you don't like targets and prefer to just enjoy riding as the spirit takes you.

I used to be like that, but as the years passed I found myself making up more and more excuses not to ride.

Setting targets pushed me into trying harder and getting out more regularly. I am therefore going to continue setting them.



nickyboy said:


> Snake Pass in 20 minutes. This will require me to get 10% lighter, 10% fitter or wait for a westerly hurricane


Very similar to my long-held ambition of doing a 20 minute Cragg Vale climb. I think if I am ever going to do that, then 2015 may be the best year to really go for it. I am getting close to an optimum climbing weight, and my breathing has improved a lot after 2 years of problems. I am 59 in January so age is going to be an increasing hurdle from now on.

So ... I resolve to get serious about doing that CV climb in 20 minutes. If I succeed and don't feel shattered at the summit, then immediately continue in an attempt to complete the full 20 mile loop back to the start of the climb in less than one hour. To achieve that would require a very good level of fitness. I think my best time in the past was 1 hour 9 minutes. I was a lot younger then, and had not suffered the clotting problems which now limit my efforts.

I probably will not succeed in doing that 20 minute climb, but I will give it my best shot!


----------



## bpsmith (29 Dec 2014)

Add this to my list for 2015. What better motivation than my first charity 3 dayer mixed with my favourite team!?!

Just signed up. Anyone fancy sponsoring me?

http://www.ridetothepalace.co.uk


----------



## rowdin (29 Dec 2014)

To try and do the metric and maybe the Imperial Century A Month Challenge. On my new genesis day-one Single speed cx bike.


----------



## moo (29 Dec 2014)

Join a club
Enter first race
Not to finish last by the end of year

Ah well, I'll be happy with 2 out of 3


----------



## Biscuitfrisky (29 Dec 2014)

Join a club
Do some track days at Herne HIll.
Buy a full road bike and convert my cyclocross to the winter hack.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Dec 2014)

Just to get riding again, somehow, anyhow...


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Dec 2014)

More of the same, really. Be better at cleaning bikes.

I've entered velothon Wales with some friends, making a team of three old(ish) men and one young(ish) woman. I guess that will require a bit of hilly preparation. I need to work harder on my casual "I could whizz up this hill if I really wanted, but I prefer to take my time" look. 

Our target is to finish ahead of the broom wagon. It doesn't matter by how much.


----------



## Osprey (29 Dec 2014)

To complete the metric century a month challenge and hopefully buy a Ti bike by the end of next year.


----------



## jay clock (29 Dec 2014)

Lose some kg . Get round Ironman numero 3 in alive and inside the cut off. Done 13:21 and 15:03 so far. About 14 hrs would be fine


----------



## Katherine (29 Dec 2014)

Get better at hills - so I don't get so out of breath 
 Keep my bike clean - I've started to Mickle
Learn how to fettle - basic checks and maintenance


----------



## fatjel (29 Dec 2014)

The audax plans I failed at this year...
The grimpeur de sud award .. did 3 out of the 5 needed this year
Brevet 500 managed just the 400 this year

Plus my first 200k audax .. am thinking I'll try for 5 of them lol
and cycle to my daughters and back
and get 10000 miles done
and a new bike natch


----------



## Steady (29 Dec 2014)

Master clipping in spds
Lose weight (as always!) 
Exceed 1000 miles (only because it was 2014's total mileage) 
Buy a bmx (no idea why? I just want one!) 
Try out a few local TT routes


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Dec 2014)

young Ed said:


> so what are your 2015 cycling resolutions? will come up with mine soon
> Cheers Ed


More Audax. Aim for at least a 300k and hopefully a 400 by the end of the year.


----------



## BrianEvesham (29 Dec 2014)

BrianEvesham said:


> To get up Saintbury hill in one hit and complete a 100mile ride, not necessarily on the same day!


Edit;

And enter my first TT locally.


----------



## DRM (29 Dec 2014)

To get an improvement in strength & stamina, improve my climbing ability and to loose the spare tyre round my middle, ultimately increase the distance ridden each time I go out.


----------



## jowwy (30 Dec 2014)

Osprey said:


> To complete the metric century a month challenge and hopefully buy a Ti bike by the end of next year.


I have a ti frame for sale


----------



## Osprey (30 Dec 2014)

jowwy said:


> I have a ti frame for sale



Nice frame and a great price but I need a 58cm.


----------



## jowwy (30 Dec 2014)

Osprey said:


> Nice frame and a great price but I need a 58cm.


----------



## Leescfc79 (30 Dec 2014)

Ride 2000 road miles
Lose 1.5 stone
At least one 100 mile ride
Not buy another bike (maybe even sell one!!)
Improve my mtb skills 
Continue to smile while riding


----------



## Mattonsea (30 Dec 2014)

Ride all the way around the Isle of Wight
Get up Blissford Hill
And complete 2000 miles in a year .
Oh and go for a ride at the weekend !


----------



## Twotter (30 Dec 2014)

1) Find a comfy saddle!
2) Increase my max distance to 50 miles.
3) Complete my first sportive (booked on the short Wiggle Steeple Chase in September)


----------



## Booyaa (30 Dec 2014)

Hopefully get back on my bike. Not been on it since I had a seizure while out in July. I really miss going out and about so the plan is to get it going again.


----------



## Katherine (30 Dec 2014)

Booyaa said:


> Hopefully get back on my bike. Not been on it since I had a seizure while out in July. I really miss going out and about so the plan is to get it going again.


Good luck


----------



## downfader (30 Dec 2014)

My resolution is not to have any cycling resolutions as often I fail to keep any of the blimmin things, LOL


----------



## downfader (30 Dec 2014)

Booyaa said:


> Hopefully get back on my bike. Not been on it since I had a seizure while out in July. I really miss going out and about so the plan is to get it going again.


Good luck! Have you got a cycle trainer or rollers? Keeps the legs moving close to home...


----------



## confusedcyclist (31 Dec 2014)

Eurgh, I just put on my thermal jersey for the first time in 2 weeks and it's a bit of a squeeze, it always was, but now uncomfortably so.

Dying for this sodding ice to melt so I can burn off a few of those mince pies!


----------



## Booyaa (2 Jan 2015)

downfader said:


> Good luck! Have you got a cycle trainer or rollers? Keeps the legs moving close to home...


Got a cycle trainer but I don't get on with it. Will hopefully get out tomorrow and then do a couple of sessions a week on the trainer.


----------



## Accy cyclist (2 Jan 2015)

Nothing spectacular but i keep promising myself to stick the bike on that car/bike rack i've used just a few times and drive to the west coast and cycle from Lytham to Fleetwood and back, seeing as i haven't experienced cycling without hills since down Norfolk 18 months ago. Best to do it before the summer season as well while it's still quiet.


----------



## Mark1978 (2 Jan 2015)

Twotter said:


> 1) Find a comfy saddle!
> 2) Increase my max distance to 50 miles.
> 3) Complete my first sportive (booked on the short Wiggle Steeple Chase in September)



The steeple chase was good fun this year. You'll enjoy it.


----------



## Norry1 (4 Jan 2015)

Train (all disciplines) 200 times 
Ride 5,200 miles (all types, including Turbo and gym bikes)
Get to 12st 3lbs by July 1st (ready for Alps Cycling Tour)
Race more than last year
Ride a 400k Audax


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 Jan 2015)

Eat less, eat better and cycle more, boring but appropriate. TBH my Strava story for last year is embarrassing quite frankly!

Also, there is talk of doing the North West Tough Mudder, but looking at the entry fee I'll have to see about that.


----------



## iwantanewbike (25 Jan 2015)

Mrs M said:


> Thanks for that, will give it a go



If you turn off mobile internet and only have GPS on, the battery will last much longer


----------



## iwantanewbike (25 Jan 2015)

bpsmith said:


> Add this to my list for 2015. What better motivation than my first charity 3 dayer mixed with my favourite team!?!
> 
> Just signed up. Anyone fancy sponsoring me?
> 
> http://www.ridetothepalace.co.uk



Give me a shout if you want advice on where to store the bike at the game - I leave mine there every home game.


----------



## vickster (26 Jan 2015)

vickster said:


> As the other thread...
> 
> 1) To not fall off,
> 2) manage to cycle at least once every week
> ...



1) Success so far  but... 
2) I've only been on a bike once this year (probably hence 1  ) and likely it'll be April before I get on one again (I am using the static bike though) 
3) Fingers crossed 
4) Yay done 
5) Not yet and actually no itch - probably as I can't ride the 4 I have!


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (26 Jan 2015)

MickeyBlueEyes said:


> To have another year at 11'000+ miles.
> To plan and complete a single ride of 205 miles in 10.5 hours.


So far so good. I reckon 1300 miles this month so on track with the first one. 
The second one will have to wait till summer. 

How's everyone else doing? Fell miserabily by the wayside January 2nd or still going?


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Jan 2015)

Get my fitness back

Drop 15Kg


----------



## bpsmith (26 Jan 2015)

iwantanewbike said:


> Give me a shout if you want advice on where to store the bike at the game - I leave mine there every home game.


Cheers for the offer, but I think the organisers have it covered. There'll be about 100 of us altogether they reckon.


----------



## iwantanewbike (26 Jan 2015)

bpsmith said:


> Cheers for the offer, but I think the organisers have it covered. There'll be about 100 of us altogether they reckon.



Bloody hell, I better get there first as there's only space for about 6 bikes!


----------



## bpsmith (26 Jan 2015)

iwantanewbike said:


> Bloody hell, I better get there first as there's only space for about 6 bikes!


Last I checked, there were 65 already signed up. Should be a few more by now.

They will be loaded on a number of vans before KO I would imagine, so you're safe, don't worry.


----------



## Norry1 (11 Dec 2015)

Norry1 said:


> Train (all disciplines) 200 times
> Ride 5,200 miles (all types, including Turbo and gym bikes)
> Get to 12st 3lbs by July 1st (ready for Alps Cycling Tour)
> Race more than last year
> Ride a 400k Audax




Time for a stock take

Looks like about 157 training days rather than 200
On track at 4,876 but touch and go
Failed, I was 13st and Alpe D'Huez knew it 
Raced a bit (but not much) more and tried a new circuit (Castle Coombe)
Failed - pulled out due to ongoing hip/back soreness

So a bit of a mixed bag - but an enjoyable year with RideLondon, Velothon Wales, and an Alps week being highlights


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Dec 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm trying to work in a couple of short tours, and get my mileage over 1500. I am also planning on building a 26" tourer, and finishing all the upgrades to the Fuji Tourer. I am giving up on step and a half plus granny gears in front, and going to a more straightforward arrangement with a higher end mountain bike crank and a sealed BB for the Fuji.


I did work in a couple of 1 day tours, I did finish a 26" touring bike(Schwinn Impact) and sold the Fuji Touring bike because it and I did not get along. I don't have mileage as some of my statistics are still pending. About 900 or so miles on Strava and Bikecomputer, about 161 on trainer puts things over 1000, not where I wanted to be but I still have some sites to check these against. In all, an enjoyable year which has seen the addition of an actual cross country trail system paralleling Route 66, so next year may be even better.


----------



## Katherine (11 Dec 2015)

Katherine said:


> Get better at hills - so I don't get so out of breath
> Keep my bike clean - I've started to Mickle
> Learn how to fettle - basic checks and maintenance



Well, 

I've been on lots of hilly rides. I can go slow and not get out of breath or push harder and get a bit out of breath, but not as loud! 
Bike is definitely cleaned more often and more thoroughly. 
I still need to learn more about fettling and adjusting stuff.


----------



## Brandane (12 Dec 2015)

Brandane said:


> 1. To NOT set any mileage target, and just ride when I feel like it rather than feel pressurized to go out when not really up for it. That's not to say I will cycle less - it might actually mean more miles!
> 
> 2. Use the Garmin less. This has already started.
> 
> ...


1. Achieved. Not sure that it has resulted in more miles though; will find out when I check the mileages of all bikes on 31/12. It will be close I think (comparing to 2014 mileage).
2. Achieved.
3. Failed miserably! Actually put on a few pounds but nothing drastic.
4. Didn't even attempt it.


----------



## SteCenturion (12 Dec 2015)

Do 1,000 km or miles *whichever comes soonest*


----------



## bpsmith (12 Dec 2015)

bpsmith said:


> Mine are to:
> 
> 1. Get my knee and back problems sorted. Physio and checking the fit.
> 
> ...



@iancity just Liked this, do felt the need to update....

1. Sorted.
2. 200 miles short so far, but still hoping to hit the target. Hinges on a decent ride tomorrow.
3. Failed! 1 commute only. Makes number 2 slightly more impressive, but still a fail.
4. Sorted.
5. Sorted. Signed up for 2016 too.


----------



## Justinslow (12 Dec 2015)

Get in the 23's or beyond for a 10 TT............that's it.


----------



## Katherine (12 Dec 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Get in the 23's or beyond for a 10 TT............that's it.


Was that your resolution for this year or is it the one for 2016? There's another thread been started for your 2016 goals.


----------



## Katherine (12 Dec 2015)

SteCenturion said:


> Do 1,000 km or miles *whichever comes soonest*


Was that your resolution for this year or is it the one for 2016? There's another thread been started for your 2016 goals.


----------



## mustang1 (12 Dec 2015)

Ride Dunwich Dynamo.
Ride bikes more and buy more bikes less.
Increase commute frequency to bring commute mileage to around 4000 miles.


----------



## The Jogger (12 Dec 2015)

The Jogger said:


> Not to set myself unachievable targets. Get out on the bike most days and enjoy.


Achieved 

Retire first part of the year and have more time cycling.


----------



## Justinslow (13 Dec 2015)

Katherine said:


> Was that your resolution for this year or is it the one for 2016? There's another thread been started for your 2016 goals.


Sorry, confused, thought it was a pre new year resolution thread!
Ok this year was to start doing TT's, try to go as quick as I could, got into the 26's then 25's then 24's to my amazement.


----------

